
U.S. Will Track Secret Buyers of Luxury Real Estate - uptown
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/14/us/us-will-track-secret-buyers-of-luxury-real-estate.html
======
wombatpm
Are all cash buyers and LLCs really that much of an issue? I though the real
problem was having ShellCoA buy a property and instead of selling it to
BuyerB, BuyerB just buys ShellCoA - No change in title , no sales tax or title
transfer tax. Seem to recall this being a problem in London.

